# Real Pumpkin head/mask/helmet?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I wouldn't use a real pumpkin, mostly because it's flesh has moisture in it, and putting it on your head and breathing inside it - even with vent holes - would end up being very humid and it would heat up and get mushy I would think. 

I'd look for a large fake pumpkin and carefully carve out the bottom so you can put it on your head, but save the piece so you could put it back together and use it later as a decoration. 

OR do one out of paper maché. That would be light, strong if you made sure to do several layers, able to put in vent holes easily and if it gets damaged, hey, it's PAPER. 

If you did go with a real pumpkin, you'll need to thin the walls WAY more than normal so it's as light as possible. You will also need to figure out how to keep it upright and snug on your head... some sort of hat or harness arrangement. 

I'd do an invisible mask like this: http://www.greatgiftsandtoys.com/ProductImages/kids_halloween_costume/makeup_masks/MASK_01.jpg
Face makeup is a good idea, but it would be creepy to have NO face under the pumpkin.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree w/Frankie's Girl, a real pumpkin would be wet & stinky & you'd have to thin the walls so much it may cave in on you.

There's plenty of fake ones out there you could use or make a mache one.


----------

